

Saving Ourselves from the UnWeb - bdfh42
http://www.keeneview.com/2008/03/saving-ourselves-from-unweb.html

======
epall
There seem to be very smart, thoughtful people on both sides of this issue. On
the one hand, I sense a consensus that the current DHTML/JavaScript mess is
terrible. On the other hand, it's working pretty well for what it's doing. Is
there some other alternative to closing the once-open web standards? What
about SVG?

